# Graco heated hose system



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Graco airless heated hose system*

Hi,

a couple of months ago I made thread with the Wagner Nespritec system. This system reduces overspray dramaticly.

Now, Graco has a similair system for piston sprayers. Hope this link works:
http://gww.graco.com/cs/BlobServer?...goBlobs&blobwhere=1260968094867&ssbinary=true

The heating of the hose, changes the viscosity of the paint. You can spray at lower pressures, which reduces overspray.

But only available yet in 230V, 50hz.

Nespritec video:
http://spraystore.com/video/nespri/caparol_WMV.wmv


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm interested in this machine


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I noticed a long time ago that when you get to the job site in the morning that the paint you had sitting over night getting cold just did not flow as good as later in the day as the sun warmed the paint up. I also have noticed if I spray in a HVLP, if I warm the paint up before I spray it, it flows much better.Thanks for bringing this up because I really want one of these. I just didn't know they had such a thing.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretty awesome machine for those cold mornings.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

do u guys know how time this machine would save. how much and were do I go and get one


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am interested in it too.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

We've been using heat for a long time to reduce the viscosity of our coatings. That system will work great for your coatings spraying on those cool mornings. It's about time Graco offers the hose heating capabilities for the comercial and residental industry.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pretty cool Looks like a sweet hose reel too.


----------

